# Disposal of water and grease from smokers



## cheflusk420 (Jul 8, 2021)

currently using Myron Mixon water smokers. What is the best way to dispose of the grease water mixture when I clean out the smokers. Reached out to a few local bio dispel companies but they are concerned about the water content   Any ideas 

thanks


----------



## Alphonse (Jul 8, 2021)

It is biodegradable.   I pour it on my grass clippings compost pile.


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jul 8, 2021)

If you have the area/room for it, dig a hole sleeve it if you want add some rock. French drain.


----------



## cheflusk420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> It is biodegradable.   I pour it on my grass clippings compost pile.



Shit. Makes sense. Not sure why I didn’t think of that. Knew I could find an answer here


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 8, 2021)

I dump it in the back of my yard by the pond. Probably plays tricks on the gators smelling a snack!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2021)

Ain't likes it gas or diesel, if you live in the burbs just toss it down the sewer, fish down the line will love it and get bigger. If you live in the country let the animals have it, make some pigs real happy I bet. RAY


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 9, 2021)

I use jumbo baggies, fill them up and put them in the spare fridge.
Once the fat turns solid I drain the water into the yard and place the hard fat in the food waste recycle bin for the city to collect.
Before Austin started food waste recycling I used to put the hard fat (in a baggie) in the trash can.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 9, 2021)

I usually just dump mine in the neighbors yard!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 9, 2021)

There was a thread about this way back in the day one member mentioned wrapping it up in Christmas paper, and leaving the car unlocked at the mall. Maybe putting it in  a Amazon box on your front porch would work


----------



## Murdy (Jul 9, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> It is biodegradable.   I pour it on my grass clippings compost pile.



Not sure why, but my wife has always said no meat or dairy in the compost pile, and she tends to know about such things.


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 9, 2021)

Murdy said:


> Not sure why, but my wife has always said no meat or dairy in the compost pile, and she tends to know about such things.


Correct, you do not want that stuff in your compost pile.


----------



## Alphonse (Jul 10, 2021)

Teal101 said:


> Correct, you do not want that stuff in your compost pile.



First, it is biodegradable.  Throw a dead pig in a field and watch Mother Earth's biology take care of what the carnivores don't.

Second, I am not too worried about optimizing the biological activity in my grass clippings pile.   I throw some lime on it from time to time and the microorganisms  are happy.


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 13, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> First, it is biodegradable.  Throw a dead pig in a field and watch Mother Earth's biology take care of what the carnivores don't.
> 
> Second, I am not too worried about optimizing the biological activity in my grass clippings pile.   I throw some lime on it from time to time and the microorganisms  are happy.


Theres a difference between plant matter and animal matter. If its just a grass clippings pile and thats all you use it as then throw whatever in it. You do not want any animal matter in a real compost pile used for composting. It stunts the breakdown of the organic matter and attracts pests. It doesnt break down near as fast as the plant matter. I can throw a car in a field too and watch mother nature break it down over time, doesnt mean it belongs in a compost bin.


----------



## Colorado0321 (Aug 1, 2021)

I toss my grease water in the rocky area of my yard where I don't want any plant life.  That stuff will kill your lawn fast (I learned that one the hard way).


----------



## bbqprep (Aug 5, 2021)

cheflusk420 said:


> currently using Myron Mixon water smokers. What is the best way to dispose of the grease water mixture when I clean out the smokers. Reached out to a few local bio dispel companies but they are concerned about the water content   Any ideas
> 
> thanks


You can use disposable turkey trays in the backyard and let the water evaporate.


----------

